# Duct Repairman Needed



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I need to have a short piece of 16" round return duct replaced. If anyone does this, or knows someone that wants to do a short side job, let me know.

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

I can help you give me a call 324-9805

Paul


----------

